# Ghostscript: aus pdf ein jpg



## friedak (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

habe ein Problem mit Ghostscript:

ich möchte die Ausgabegröße eines jpgs ändern (Ursprung = A4-PDF) in z.B. A3:
-sPAPERSIZE=A3

--> da tut sich nix
mit dem Befehl -g297x420 ist die Papiergröße nachher A3 aber der Inhalt wird nicht skaliert Was fehlt mir noch?


Und noch eine Frage: Wie kann ich beim Konsolenaufruf verhindern, dass der GS-Editor aufgeht? Das soll im Hintergrund passieren und ich will ihn nicht sehen. Wie geht das?

gruß,
friedak


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Mai 2007)

Mit Ghostscript hab ich das noch nicht gemacht - kann es hier jetzt auch nicht installieren, aber ich mache das immer mit Imagemagick. Einfach auf der Kommandozeile 

```
convert -scale 1200x1600 -sharpen 1.2x1.0 file.pdf *.jpg
```
Damit kannst du auch Passwort geschützte PDFs in Grafiken umwandeln, oder nur einzelne Seiten.


----------



## friedak (17. Mai 2007)

Danke für den Tipp!

Aber erst möchte ich es mit Ghostscript weiterversuchen. Denn es müsste auf jeden Fall möglich sein... *seruz*


----------



## friedak (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Andreas, 

weißt Du zufällig wie ich mit ImageMagick aus einem Bild ein anderes in einem anderen Ordner erstellen kann mit geänderter Größe, das aber den gleichen Namen hat? Wie kann ich den gleichen Namen einfach realisieren? Ich will ihn nicht eintippen, denn ich möchte viele jpgs kopieren und ändern


Gruß, friedak


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich Bilder skalienen will, mach ich das mittels einer Batch Datei so:


```
for %%f in (*.jpg) do mogrify -resize 1024x768 -path "small/" %%f
```

Angenommen du rufst die Datei in C:\Fotos auf, dann werden die 1024x768 kopien der jpg-Files in Ordner C:\Fotos\small\ abgelegt.


bye


----------



## friedak (29. Mai 2007)

danke! 

friedak


----------

